# Orange shrimps



## bogwood (5 Nov 2009)

I have just added half a dozen to my planted tank.
Has anybody kept them ?, are they similar to cherry when it comes to breeding ?, ive not really been able to find out much about them.


----------



## JamesM (5 Nov 2009)

Haven't kept them for ages, but afaik not many have had success with breeding them. Try a google search


----------



## bogwood (6 Nov 2009)

Thanks James.
Not much luck on goggle,they talk about them needing brakish water, sounds like the armano.
No one talks about actually breeding them.
I have a mix of male and females, so time will tell. i will just leave them to get on with it.
Ive done the same with my CRS, and Cherries and all continue to breed on a regular basis.


----------



## mr. luke (6 Nov 2009)

They wont breed for you im afraid..
They are easier than amanos though as you can keep them in medium strenght brackish water for there entire life cycle.
A tiny bit trickyer to keep than cherries.
we are talking about caridina cf. propaniqua?


----------



## a1Matt (6 Nov 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> we are talking about caridina cf. propaniqua?



I would have guessed this as well. Does anyone know if there are any orange colour neocaridina varieties?
If their are I imagine they would breed easily (as per cherries, snowballs, blue pearls).


----------



## mr. luke (6 Nov 2009)

you can get cherry shrimps that have been bred to be orange but ive never seen any in my time of searching


----------



## bogwood (7 Nov 2009)

Interesting views.
The 3 orange i got 3 months ago were sold as a orange variety of red cherries. How true this is, no idea.
The latest batch of 6 were bought for me this week at Maidenhead, Shirley, and described simply as Orange.


----------



## andyh (7 Nov 2009)

Here is a picture of the Bogwoods Shrimps, (pics not great as taken on my phone)

At MH Shirley






In tank next to a cherry.





I personally think that they are the following:

http://www.shrimpfanatics.com/search/label/Orange Shrimp

This confirms that they are Brackish Water breeders.


----------



## a1Matt (7 Nov 2009)

If you could get a macro shot of the rostrum and post it up on one of the shrimp forums then I reckon you would stand a better chance of getting a positive ID.

Failing that search for existing macro shots online and compare the rostrum to your shrimps.

I think it is great that there are enough shrimp these days that we can get confused over ID'ing them


----------

